# Doctor Who?



## BDBoop (May 23, 2014)

Surely there are fans here.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2014)

Wouldn't say I'm a big fan, but I do watch it occasionally. Much preferred the Dr Who of my childhood I have to admit..


----------



## Warrigal (May 23, 2014)

I watch and appreciate.
My daughter is the fan.
She collects some merchandise.
I bought her a Tom Baker scarf for Christmas last year and the Tardis has stared to appear in her house in various guises such as biscuit jars etc.


----------



## BDBoop (May 23, 2014)

My daughter's three are soon to be 8, 7 and 3. They get to choose which episode they're going to watch as a treat.  And we all only just started with nine, Christopher Eccleston.


----------



## Michael. (May 24, 2014)

Many of us are fans of Dr Who.

I have always followed the series and I believe it is one of the longest science fiction programs still running on TV.

If any of you are on Facebook - just type Dr Who into the search facility and it will take you to the Dr Who Facebook fan page and many others.

I preferred the original theme music and here is a youtube clip. I hope you will be able to play it at your end.
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/8NPJ6GMXM3E

.


----------



## BDBoop (May 24, 2014)

I didn't remember that I was a fan back in the day after I had heard the theme many times, this go round.

David Tennant is my favorite doctor, but I've seen nobody before nine.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 24, 2014)

I think I've seen every episode...  Here's a pic of my two girls at the BBC in Manchester..


----------



## Warrigal (May 24, 2014)

I've knitted 4 Daleks for members of my family.


----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2014)

50 Years: 13 Doctors!  

http://www.doctorwho.tv/50-years/doctors/


----------



## BDBoop (May 24, 2014)

I want to see some of the Tom Baker episodes.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 10, 2018)

Big fan.Think Jodie Whitaker is a great doctor-and i was not in favour of the Doctor becoming female.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2018)

Sadly this new season of Dr Who has lost 2 million viewers in just a matter of weeks...since they introduced the new female doctor they've tried to cram as much PC, ness into each show it's driven viewers away...


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 10, 2018)

Absolutely! But I'm saving the episodes of Jodie Whittaker's DrW to binge-watch, so I mustn't read any spoilers, LOL.

DH has watched a couple of episodes without me and says he really likes her take on the Doctor. That's a relief, I haven't liked any of the "new" doctors except for the first, Christopher Eccleston. 

Couldn't stand Matt Smith but did love the River Song story arc. Peter Capaldi frustrated me: I absolutely adored him as Cardinal Richelieu in BBC's series "The Musketeers", which he left to become the 12th Doctor. 

But I could never warm up to him as Dr. Who, although I think he's a very fine actor. It wasn't until I saw "The Husbands of River Song" episode that I finally felt he *was *Dr. Who. I adored Alex Kingston as River Song but I never thought she had exactly the right chemistry with Matt Smith. 

In the "Husbands" scene where River and the Doctor finally meet up, was when I at last saw the right chemistry between the two characters, that I always imagined they'd have. Capaldi was superb with that restrained performance - just a hint of a smile, taking small steps forward until River was forced to take notice of him. 

"Hello, sweetie," is all he says, very quietly. None of the waving hands, loud exclamations, grimacing faces that Smith and sometimes Capaldi indulge in. And of course, that phrase tells River who he is.

On Quora.com we had a recent discussion of "favorite Dr. Who scenes". I listed this one as my hands-down favorite - even more than the classic Tom Baker/DrW and Louise Jameson/Leela pairing.

Now, if the new Doctor could just build an improved K-9.....!


----------

